# Hindi: to appreciate



## Lika Brown

Dear friends,

How do we say "to appreciate"?

Example: I appreciate your care for me.

Example 2: appreciate whatever you have.

Thanks


----------



## desi4life

I don't think people really use appreciate in these contexts when speaking Hindi. For example 1, grateful is a close equivalent.

shukraguzaar = grateful

meraa xayaal karne ke liye maiN aapkaa/aapkii shukraguzaar huuN.


----------



## Alfaaz

desi4life said:
			
		

> shukraguzaar


Correction: _shukr-guzaar_

The opening post doesn't refer to this usage, but _saraahnaa _can be used in certain contexts for_ to appreciate_. 

Example: _Being appreciated is the biggest honor for an artist._ -_ kalaakaar ke liye sab se baRaa sammaan saraahe jaane hai. _
If there are any mistakes in the translations above, corrections would be appreciated!


----------



## Fk313

You can also try "kadar karna", "Kadar daani karna" or "Daath dena".


----------



## Alfaaz

Fk313 said:
			
		

> You can also try "kadar karna", "Kadar daani karna" or "Daath dena"


Those would be _kadr _(_qadr _in Urdu) and _daad_. Entries in Platts:


> A قدر _qadr_, vulg. _qadar_ (inf. n. of قدر 'to make great; to measure, determine.' &c.), s.f. Greatness, dignity, honour, rank, power; importance, consequence; worth, merit; estimation, appreciation, account; value, price;—measure; degree; quantity; magnitude; bulk, size; portion, part;—whatever is fixed or ordained of God, divine providence, fate, destiny: ...
> —_qadr-dānī_, s.f. Due regard to the worth (of), just appreciation of merit; power or faculty of appreciation; patronage, favour;
> —_qadr-dānī karnā_, or _qadr karnā_ (-_kī_), To appreciate duly, to esteem, prize, value:





> P داد _dād_ [Pehl. _dāt_; Zend _dāta_, rt. _dā_ = S. _dhā_, 'to put,' &c.], s.f. Statute, law; equity; justice; crying out for justice, complaint; revenge:
> —_dād denā_ (-_kī_), To dispense justice; to do justice (to), to appreciate, to give due praise (to), to praise duly (e.g. _dād suḵẖan-kī detā hai_)


----------



## Lika Brown

Sooo many options wow dont know even which one to use :$


----------



## Maharaj

Lika Brown said:


> Sooo many options wow dont know even which one to use :$



No more confusion, Go with 'कद्र करना'
"Main aapki help ki bahot kadr karta hoon"
Or else you can use 'appreciate' as it is.
'Main aapki help ko bahot appreciate karta hu"


----------



## aevynn

Lika Brown said:


> Sooo many options wow dont know even which one to use :$



It seems like in the examples you have in mind, you're wanting to express gratitude, so I like @desi4life's suggestion to circumlocute using an adjective meaning "grateful." Of such adjectives, the one @desi4life suggests, शुक्रगुज़ार _shukrguzaar,_ is probably the most colloquial option. For your second example, you could try something like the following.

जो है, उसके लिए शुक्रगुज़ार रहो।
jo hai, uske liye shukrguzaar raho.
Stay grateful for what you have.​
In some situations, another fairly natural thing you could do is to circumlocute so that you use शुक्रिया _shukriyaa_ or धन्यवाद _dhanyavaad_. For example, both of the following mean "thank you very much for taking care of me," which seems roughly equivalent to the sentence you give for your first example.  

मेरा खयाल रखने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया।
mera khayaal rakhne ke liye aapkaa bahut bahut shukriyaa.

मेरा खयाल रखने के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।
mera khayaal rakhne ke liye aapko bahut bahut dhanyavaad.​Remark: Note that it's common to use आपका _aap*kaa*_ before शुक्रिया _shukriyaa_ and आपको _aap*ko*_ before धन्यवाद _dhanyavaad_. It's also common to have a double बहुत _bahut_ to intensify either of them — more common than just a single बहुत _bahut_. 

The suggestion to use the noun कदर _kadar _(at least in my experience, this spelling/pronunciation that Platts calls "vulgar" is far more common than क़द्र _qadr_ or even कद्र _kadr_) by @Fk313 is nice too. As you might notice from the dictionary entry quoted in the post by @Alfaaz, this doesn't quite carry a feeling of _gratitude_, but rather of caring for something a lot, or of valuing it highly. I guess they're often pretty closely related, but... I dunno. For expressing gratitude, I like the idea of using a word that makes the feeling of gratitude clear. Here's an example of a fairly typical usage of कदर _kadar_.

उसको पैसों की बिल्कुल कदर नहीं है, जब देखो तब नए कपड़े खरीद लाती है।
usko paisoN kii bilkul kadar nahiiN hai, jab dekho tab naye kapRe khariid laatii hai.
She doesn't value money whatsoever, she's always buying new clothes.​


----------



## HindiMurkh

Fk313 said:


> You can also try "kadar karna", "Kadar daani karna" or "Daath dena".



I am surprised that no one has mentioned the "more pure" hindi equivalent of "parva karna", not to say that kadar/qadr/kadr is not understood. I find myself hearing a 50/50 split of either parva or qadr/kadr/kadar


----------



## Qureshpor

I would say "parvaa karnaa" means "care/heed" rather than "appreciation".

maiN aap kii har baat kii parvaa kartaa huuN.

I take heed of everything you say.

mujhe us kii kisii baat kii parvaa nahiiN.

I don't care about anything s/he says.


----------



## HindiMurkh

Qureshpor said:


> I would say "parvaa karnaa" means "care/heed" rather than "appreciation".
> 
> maiN aap kii har baat kii parvaa kartaa huuN.
> 
> I take heed of everything you say.
> 
> mujhe us kii kisii baat kii parvaa nahiiN.
> 
> I don't care about anything s/he says.



Here is a statement I heard recently: wo apne ma-baap ki koi parvaa nahiiN kartaa hai. 

I have also heard: jo hai, us kii parva karo.

Could be a misusage I guess. I'm no Hindi linguist, only a native speaker


----------



## HindiMurkh

HindiMurkh said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the "more pure" hindi equivalent of "parva karna", not to say that kadar/qadr/kadr is not understood. I find myself hearing a 50/50 split of either parva or qadr/kadr/kadar



It seems that the official Hindi word is actually परवाह, which is borrowed from Persian, so it isn't "more pure". However, I find it interesting that most people I know drop the "ह" sound when they speak, which is how the original Persian word is pronounced more or less.


----------



## Qureshpor

HindiMurkh said:


> It seems that the official Hindi word is actually परवाह, which is borrowed from Persian, so it isn't "more pure". However, I find it interesting that most people I know drop the "ह" sound when they speak, which is how the original Persian word is pronounced more or less.


No, there is no h at the end of the Persian word "parvaa" though people seem to think there is or there ought to be and one often does see this in writing, at least in Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

HindiMurkh said:


> Here is a statement I heard recently: wo apne ma-baap ki koi parvaa nahiiN kartaa hai.
> 
> I have also heard: jo hai, us kii parva karo.
> 
> Could be a misusage I guess. I'm no Hindi linguist, only a native speaker


I don't think there are many "experts" here HindiMukh Jii and I am only an expert in enjoying eating bhinDii!

From the sentence you have quoted, one could extrapolate the "appreciation" meaning and the sentence is quite natural and it is not misused in any way. I would still go on to say that it means....He pays no heed to his parents / He does n't care about his parents. The second sentence could be translated as.. Care about what you have.

If one appreciates something, one values it. In TheTh Punjabi, the word for value in this context is "saar". I believe this word exists in Hindi too.

By the way, is n't it "maaN-baap" with a nasal?


----------



## HindiMurkh

Qureshpor said:


> No, there is no h at the end of the Persian word "parvaa" though people seem to think there is or there ought to be and one often does see this in writing, at least in Urdu.



Yeah that's what I meant haha. I only hear parvaa, which is like the original Persian word that was borrowed without the "ह".


----------



## HindiMurkh

Qureshpor said:


> By the way, is n't it "maaN-baap" with a nasal?



Yeah I am still getting used to transliterating in English on this site. I'll make sure to add it next time


----------



## littlepond

I do say परवाह (I didn't even know that the "h" is "wrong") - in Karnataka/Telangana/Andhra, they say it as "parvaa" and I always thought it strange. Meanwhile, I do agree with @Qureshpor jii: "parvaa(h)" is care/heed, whereas "kadr"/"kadar" is the regard/worth you give to something/someone.


----------



## desi4life

Qureshpor said:


> No, there is no h at the end of the Persian word "parvaa" though people seem to think there is or there ought to be and one often does see this in writing, at least in Urdu.



Steingass’ dictionary has “parvaah” as an alternative to “parvaa”, so both spellings were used in Indo-Persian.


----------



## desi4life

Qureshpor said:


> By the way, is n't it "maaN-baap" with a nasal?



Yes, but maa-baap is also correct, just not as common as maaN-baap.


----------



## Qureshpor

Today I was writing an e mail to someone and began a sentence with the words "I appreciate that....". I thought about the meaning in the context and it was different from the meaning of qadr karnaa (to value) I provided earlier in the thread. I would translate this sentiment as...

"maiN samajhtaa huuN kih" or

"mujhe iHsaas hai kih"

I thought I would add this snippet of information.


----------



## littlepond

desi4life said:


> Yes, but maa-baap is also correct, just not as common as maaN-baap.



Really? Personally, have never heard "maa" for "maaN" in Hindi.


----------



## desi4life

littlepond said:


> Really? Personally, have never heard "maa" for "maaN" in Hindi.



I’ve heard “maa” used in Hindi. It’s less common than “maaN”. And see the following:

Hindi: Ma

The Oxford Hindi-English dictionary

A dictionary of Urdu, classical Hindi, and English.


----------



## Maharaj

Actually while hearing the difference between the two is very subtle.


----------

